
Engineering at Home: Unlikely objects for coping with disability - rkubat
http://engineeringathome.org/
======
mhluongo
My spouse is a special ed teacher. She was pretty excited to see this- her
last school district had an entire office devoted to cheap, practical
affordances like this. I can't wait to see at-home manufacturing / 3D printing
start making on impact in this space.

------
stevetrewick
Ironically, the design of this site actually inflicts physical pain on my
eyes.

------
6stringmerc
Very celver and I applaud sharing this kind of innovative thinking. And for
free. Also I'd like to give some credit in that the site doesn't try and dress
up the material as "life hacks" or some other kind of puffery. It's not the
easiest to look at unfortunately. I do like simple and this is close to basic,
just probably not a personal fan of the color scheme. That's kind of a nitpick
which thankfully I do believe is overcome by the usefulness potential of the
content and time spent on the site. The About page is a nicely done example I
can appreciate too.

------
codingdave
I love the actual content of the site. But the design is trying to be way too
clever, and fails for usability. I would prefer a UI that is simple, readable,
and easy to navigate.

------
utterly
Goes to show how engineering is born out of necessity.

